# Thumbnail Tadpole, Morph, and Growout Containers?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

What sizes do YOU use for each stage in the growing process?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Tads are usually in 6-8 oz. containers, the water level rises as they get older. 

Froglets are raised in 190oz. containers.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

tadpoles16 oz deli cups no water changes

I morph them by putting them into film canisters right in the growout tank

Growtanks are standard 10 gals


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

frogman824 said:


> Tads are usually in 6-8 oz. containers, the water level rises as they get older.
> 
> Froglets are raised in 190oz. containers.



same here but i think that im going to switch to the shoebox sterilite containers because they are alot less noisey to open.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I don't do plastic. It's not a stable material and some plastics are linked to harmful endocrine disrupting toxins, etc., etc.
I use 16 oz. glass jars, filled with a couple inches of water and recycled from spaghetti sauce or applesauce, for tad rearing. When the tad has popped its legs, I move it to a slanted shotglass of clean water inside a transitional, small viv until it is brave enough to hunt on its own.
At that stage I move it to a regular froglet rearing viv.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

*I start them off in individual 32oz deli cups (Half-full)
*









*When they get limbs I move them to a slanted KIS container
*









*Almost ready to go into planted 190oz container
*









*Walaa
*


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I pull tads after a couple weeks of hatching so they get the vital nutrients from the female eggs. Regular clear plastic deli cups with lids. I separate tads no matter what the species... I make tadpole tea, throw in pinches of repashy superpig a couple times a week with tadpole bites. One, maybe two, oak leaves on the bottom. Pinch of duckweed. No water changes. Watch the magic happen


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Are there any advantages to particularly large containers (i.e 6 quart shoebox sized per tad)?


----------

